# NV White Widow clone



## bombbudpuffa (Jul 2, 2007)

I gave a friend of mine a bean and it was a girl so he gave me a cutting. Her leaves stood up today. It's been 9 days since I took her. I hope she really is the strongest bud there is:hubba:!!! Sorry for the crappy pic. Promise they'll get better as she grows.


----------



## maineharvest (Jul 2, 2007)

was she droopy for nine days?  I have a clone thats like four days old and its still droopy.  I thought it only took a few days for them to perk back up.  Ive gotta get some widow seeds.


----------



## Buju (Jul 2, 2007)

Soon as I get layed off I am ordering some ww seeds and an hps

I am sure you will take good care of her


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 2, 2007)

I know your lovin will make her wonderful BBP.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jul 2, 2007)

> was she droopy for nine days?


Yep and I consider that good. I'm new to the cloning thing so i've had them look terrible before they rooted but i'm at a 100% rooting rate. It's so fun but the wait and watching your baby wilt before your eyes is horrible. Yours should be fine just be patient. I had a few take 20 days to root.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jul 22, 2007)

Here she is a few days after transplant. Sorry but I don't keep up with veg days that well. She's in a 5:1 mix of promix soil and worm castings.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jul 28, 2007)

And she replaces the Hashberry. Did some pruning and stem pinching on her.


----------



## clever_intuition (Jul 28, 2007)

That last picture on the bottom right is looking alot like mine


----------



## CaLiO (Jul 29, 2007)

Looks like your gonna have another beauty on your hands. When do you find stem pinching to be most productive?


----------



## HYDRO333 (Jul 29, 2007)

Hope that turns out like your BUD plant lol.
Good luck man(dont need it).


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jul 29, 2007)

> When do you find stem pinching to be most productive?


I've only been doing it since my last grow so I really don't know. I've done it at all stages of life though.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jul 30, 2007)

Hope she doesn't hermie. I'm probably going to top her a few days before she goes into flower. Great growth so far:woohoo:.


----------



## BSki8950 (Jul 30, 2007)

looks great


----------



## clever_intuition (Jul 30, 2007)

The plant is doing great Bomb. With your love and affection she will treat you right


----------



## kindbudcocky (Jul 31, 2007)

Looking good bud! O yeah what strain you got there?
Peace


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jul 31, 2007)

white widow


----------



## verikia (Jul 31, 2007)

looking good man


----------



## Mutt (Jul 31, 2007)

Looks great man!!! :aok:


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Jul 31, 2007)

BOmb, ill be doing some WW on my next grow aswell. from Nirvana along with Blueberry and PPP. I will be watching this grow like i did the other.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jul 31, 2007)

*BBP you have so many grows going i get lost.   Man she is a little beauty isn't she. Looks like another nice grow coming. Mucho GREEN MOJO your way brother. :aok: *


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jul 31, 2007)

> you have so many grows going i get lost


Blue Mystic, Hashberry, WW and AfxPW is all. I'm too impatient to grow 1 strain at a time so I do the multi thing. A Multi strain perpetual grow is a real pain in the butt to keep up with watering, dates, etc but it's rewarding in the end. Instead of a whole lot of 1 strain I get a lil bit of a few. Btw, I started some Mystery HazexL.A. Confidential yesterday...we'll see how those go on 12/12 from seed.


----------



## scoot1073 (Jul 31, 2007)

As always looking great BBP...


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Aug 3, 2007)

She's doing exceptionally well. Short and bushy. She's LSTed, topped and pinched. She might get veg for another month. I was going to put her in the closet when the hashberry is done but I think I want a monster WW plant so I can get a substantial harvest. I put some diamotaceous earth on top of the soil, thanks to Hick, for a knat prob I was having and watered her with some grow big, liquid karma and sweet yesterday.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Aug 5, 2007)

Decided to go on and put her on 12/12. It was either that or reconstruct my veg room which i'm not about to do. On to the pics.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 And a close up of a few breaks I made. You can see the heal right behind my tie.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Few more pics of my lst and topping job. She was also pruned. Yeah, she's going through a lot.


----------



## Pot Belly (Aug 5, 2007)

*Nice and purty and bushy!*

Can smell her from here!

As always puff, you do a nice job. Sorry if I missed an earlier post, but what lights are you vegging with? HPS or MH?

BTW, your avatar is funny - I can't remember what movie was that off of.


----------



## stickyfingersguy (Aug 5, 2007)

looking good


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Aug 5, 2007)

> HPS or MH?


cfl and hps.





> your avatar is funny


Thank you, i'm quite partial to it myself.


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Aug 6, 2007)

she looks great man. when you gon let it flower?? i cant decide on WW or WR . Is it a demanding strain (need extra care and attention, ease of growth)??


----------



## ktownlegend (Aug 6, 2007)

props on the tie down with garbage bag ties


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Aug 6, 2007)

*Whats going on BBP. Man she is coming right along and looking great. Veg her for another month and she's gonna be huge.   Keep up the great work my friend. *


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Aug 6, 2007)

I put her on 12/12 last night. Like a dunce, I sit her on something unstable to raise her canopy to the height of my other girls and *she fell on my HashBerry*:holysheep::doh::hairpull:!!! Broke a few of her(the HB) branches and uglified her. Oh well, I knew it wasn't a good idea when I done it and the show must go on:fid:. Didn't hurt the WW at all. BFK, she was very easy to grow. She takes to everything very well-cloning, lst, topping and breaking the stems. Very hardy strain.


----------



## Shakey B0n3S (Aug 6, 2007)

looking fantastic, id love to try some L:S:T: on my next grow just to check it out....this time around im just gunna leave one big fateroski kola


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Aug 21, 2007)

This girl is getting biiig!!! I've been breaking the rules and pruning during flowering. Theres a good chance i'll have to chop her early if I have to move anyway. She smells good and skunky. I'll be able to see the effects of my pinching, chopping and pruning because a friend has a clone from the same mother that he does nothing to. I've included pics of my pruning and stem pinching. The breaks were made everywhere you see a brown discoloration.


----------



## clever_intuition (Aug 21, 2007)

By tieing the stem down you now created about 6-7 more upright growing stems?


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Aug 21, 2007)

Yep.


----------



## ktownlegend (Aug 21, 2007)

still looking great BBP  keep it up. spread a lil of that GREEN MOJO around will ya. lol

Fire it up

KT


----------



## louis (Aug 21, 2007)

Wow.  Very nice indeed.  I am gonna definitely wanna hear a smoke report on this baby, see if she's all that she's cracked up to be.


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Aug 22, 2007)

To whom it my concern,.......GOOD F*&^#@ GROW AFTER ANOTHER!!!!!!!! Damn Man i cant wait till it starts to bud up, how old is she,and her height??? Dont you jus love the extra growth tieing the stem down gives?? Keep her happy Bomb so she can be the BOMB!!!!!


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Aug 25, 2007)

She was about to grow into my light so I had to give her the ghetto tie. Today I fed her 3/4 a gal of neptunes harvest fish and seaweed, superthrive and sweet. Budding up great!


----------



## jash (Aug 25, 2007)

another great grow from bbp..widow is looking very nice,excellent green folliage


----------



## CaLiO (Aug 25, 2007)

Man she is looking great! She had a lot done to her and looks like she is handling it all very well. Gonna have another great crop on your hands.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Sep 5, 2007)

She's coming along. Has a very skunky smell. It's funny, smells just like NV Afghani:huh:. Sometimes I think NV just throws some beans in a pack...lol.


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 5, 2007)

Nice BBP.  Gonna share with ol Mom?


----------



## ktownlegend (Sep 5, 2007)

mmmmmmm..................so sugaryyyyy........ great work homie

keep it up

Fire it up too
lol

KT


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Sep 5, 2007)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> Nice BBP.  Gonna share with ol Mom?


You know it.


----------



## jash (Sep 5, 2007)

beautyfull widow,every time u post they looking better and fater..


----------



## dobshibby (Sep 5, 2007)

you have a skill that i wish i had a 10th of man,awesome as ever.


----------



## clever_intuition (Sep 5, 2007)

Chea! Good looking girl Bomb.....I wonder how many times I have told you that so far? Your name should be Green_Thumb


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Sep 17, 2007)

Doing great. Waiting for some MysteryHazexLA Confidential pollen for her...times getting short.


----------



## fleshstain (Sep 17, 2007)

she's looking great BBP....what size HPS are you using?


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Sep 18, 2007)

250 and 100w.


----------



## screwdriver (Sep 18, 2007)

How are you collecting and storing the pollen?
Good luck.


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Sep 18, 2007)

they look good Bomb i hope my WW looks as good as that good job


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Sep 18, 2007)

> How are you collecting and storing the pollen?


Seperate the male from the girls. Take a paper plate and cut it so it goes around the stem of the male to catch any falling pollen. When the pods open shake out the pollen on a mirror and scrape it up with a credit card or something. Put it in aluminum foil and put it in the fridge. I used pollen for a couple months this way.


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Sep 18, 2007)

hey bomb i jus got my nirvana ww 2day im not ready for a grow but  getting my seeds make me wanna start. is ww kinda easy to grow?? any tips will be helpful


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Sep 18, 2007)

> is ww kinda easy to grow??


I haven't ran across a strain that wasn't. Even the infamous blue mystic was very easy to grow. My experience so far with ww is she likes nitro and yellows easy. Besides that, piece of cake.


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Sep 18, 2007)

so give it lots of nitrogen, ill be going with the fox farm nutes hopefully that will do the job


----------



## Rdrose (Sep 18, 2007)

bombbudpuffa said:
			
		

> I gave a friend of mine a bean and it was a girl so he gave me a cutting. Her leaves stood up today. It's been 9 days since I took her. I hope she really is the strongest bud there is:hubba:!!! Sorry for the crappy pic. Promise they'll get better as she grows.


 
Hey bbp, that's very exciting about your new WW clone!!


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Sep 18, 2007)

*Looking great BBP. Can't wait for them to finish so we can come over and try it.  *


----------



## Rdrose (Sep 18, 2007)

We need to compare notes on the smoke.  :hubba: 

And as for needing Nitro and yellows easily...you are right on there!   

Can't wait to grow again...this time maybe something w/more indica in it...we'll see.


----------



## medicore (Sep 18, 2007)

Nice grow man.  Everytime.


----------



## Capt. Skinx (Sep 18, 2007)

Man. You are the growenist cat I know. BEATUIFUL. 
Q: Are you using grow bags all the way through, and if so, what size. I used round 3 gl pots last time, and REALLY hindered me down to only two plants in my space. Have some 3 gl bags this time, and should be able to do 6. Wife wants only 4. Debating......:hubba: 
Thnx, the Captain........


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Sep 18, 2007)

I'm using 3 gal but I don't grow big plants.


----------



## Capt. Skinx (Sep 20, 2007)

Don't want big plants. 3, 4 ft tops....


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Sep 23, 2007)

This smells EXACTLY like my NV Afghani and looks damned near exactly the same:confused2:. I sexed her yesterday and today with a lil MysteryHazexLA Confidential. She is coming along great. I burn my leaves a lot with cfls for those wondering why some leaves look mangled. Thanks for stopping by.


----------



## GrandDaddyToke (Sep 24, 2007)

*Man you sure have the green THUMBS  . They are looking beautiful as all your grows do. You need to start a Plant Developing School. I would be the student to sign up. * 
*:aok:  ANOTHER FANTASTIC GROW BBP!! :aok: ​* 
*GROW JOURNAL*:watchplant: 
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?p=132684#post132684


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Sep 27, 2007)

Not so sure my beans will have enough time to mature. She'll have to go until day 80, at least:doh:. I guess I could harvest all but the sexed buds.


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Sep 27, 2007)

looking good bomb i hope i can get something close to what you got. Ill be LST, so i know it wont be the size yours jus hope it looks as good as yours


----------



## dmack (Sep 27, 2007)

Cant wait for a yield and smoke report. Looking so good. Congrats:spit:


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Sep 27, 2007)

> Cant wait for a yield and smoke report.


I never know the weight...lol. I'll sure give a smoke report though.


----------



## jash (Sep 27, 2007)

delicious..


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Oct 1, 2007)

I'm so glad this girl is knocked up. I'm probably going to take the smoke buds in a week and let the seeded bud go for another month. I have a couple pregnant pods circled. I pollinated 4 branches so i'm expecting quite a few beans:hubba:. Well, on to the pics.


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Oct 1, 2007)

Man she looks good as hell, Bomb like always great going on your grow keep up the good work. Oh yea i got some of thet black and whit poly like you got, i jus got done putting it put and it works great at keeping the light in. I bought some velcro to keep it in place.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Oct 1, 2007)

> i got some of thet black and whit poly like you got, i jus got done putting it put and it works great at keeping the light in.


I wouldn't know what to do without it.


----------



## Sin inc (Oct 1, 2007)

wow that is  some lady you hqve there.  hey  bomb i rember when you camto the fam you where asking the  q"s about how wire a hp  your lights now the newbiea are asking you ahhhh the good old circle of mary.j growing glad to see doing so  good and can't walt to see more


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Oct 1, 2007)

> i rember when you camto the fam you where asking the q"s about how wire a hp your lights now the newbiea are asking you


...I know, right? Funny.


----------



## medicore (Oct 1, 2007)

Lookin sweet, makes me hungry I don't know why.


----------



## Rdrose (Oct 1, 2007)

*Beautiful plants and buds, BBP!!  You are doing a great job...love it!  Makes me anxious to get my microgrow going...!!  Just waitin' for the seeds!!*  :hubba:


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Oct 5, 2007)

Man, these girls are getting frosty:hubba:. 3 more days, maybe a few more and she gets it. Thanks for stopping by.


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Oct 6, 2007)

thos ladies are looking good as hell Bomb. I cant wait till i do my WW in hopes that it looks like yours. Keep it up man


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Oct 7, 2007)

This girl stinks baaaaaaad. I haven't had a carbon scrubber for any grows just a small ionizer. Thanks to this girl i'm now investing in a lil more expensive scent control. Just a heads up to anyone growing this strain...the stinky pheno is there.


----------



## clever_intuition (Oct 7, 2007)

You will never cease to amaze me BBP. I think I just tried to smell my computer screen. Lol.

Good Shirt man


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Oct 8, 2007)

I had planned on taking her today but she isn't ready. I'm going to let her dry out(the soil) over the next week and she should be ready to chop. She's looking delicious:hubba:.


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Oct 8, 2007)

thanks for the heads up about the stinkyness on the Nv WW. I really like the ladies ya got there keep it up. Oh yea i picked up some of the thick plastic like you have


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Oct 8, 2007)

BluntFullOfKush said:
			
		

> thanks for the heads up about the stinkyness on the Nv WW. I really like the ladies ya got there keep it up. Oh yea i picked up some of the thick plastic like you have


Yeah, they smell worse than anything i've grown. I'm hoping the smoke is worth it. You should love the plastic.


----------



## dj_destroyer (Oct 8, 2007)

How do you get your nugs/colas so dense! You must have a trick? Light cycle... lights? let me know!


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Oct 8, 2007)

> How do you get your nugs/colas so dense! You must have a trick? Light cycle... lights? let me know!


I am a firm believer in adding full spectrum the whole grow. I think this helps a lil. I also prefer 13/11 compared to 12/12. Thanks for stopping by!


----------



## j99jm (Oct 9, 2007)

You certainly know what you're doing!  What are you doing watching my grows...?  You certainly have a much greener thumb than me! =0


----------



## ktownlegend (Oct 9, 2007)

another tasty looking treat BBP what nutes did u use on this one?

EDIT: and when u flushed it, did u use just water or an actually salt leeching solution?


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Oct 17, 2007)

> just water or an actually salt leeching solution?


Florakleen


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 17, 2007)

*GREAT JOB BBP. :aok: You should toss a nice bud shot up in the BPOTM contest that's for sure.  *


----------



## Mutt (Oct 17, 2007)

WOW sweeeet...great job bombbudpuffa :aok:


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Oct 17, 2007)

Got 25 so far:hubba:. (MysteryHazexLA Confidential)xWhiteWidow...sounds wonderful. I am very excited.


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Oct 17, 2007)

Better then buying seed huh?? i can wait till i cross me a few strains.Good luck on thoses when u start


----------

